# Coconut Macaroons..........



## Oakbrooke Farm (Aug 17, 2007)

I have read here that the cocunut macaroon cookies are good for diarrhea. Can you tell me how many of these cookies do you give for this? :new_shocked:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 17, 2007)

Coconut cookies, are actually a old time home remedy, but I do know quit a few forum members have used them and they work, including myself. I usually feed 2 in the morning and 2 in the evening, along with pepto bismol. These are not intended to be used for the 'Hershey squirts" diarrhea,(isnt this a good thread  ) but for when there poop is loose. If they have the diarrhea bad its always best to call your vet before they get dehydrated. Bio-sponge is a good product for that. Corinne


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Aug 17, 2007)

I bet my Bunny wishes she had diarrhea on a regular basis :bgrin


----------



## disneyhorse (Aug 22, 2007)

I second the recommendation for BioSponge (made by Platinum Performance). I wouldn't do the macaroon thing. I'm not one for home remedies when it comes to needing to help my animals feel better. They don't have any say in it.

Andrea


----------



## Emily's mom (Aug 23, 2007)

Our horse has a fart problem, he often has a dirty bum , but poop is ok, he would love to think he would get cookies, would this help his problem?


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Aug 24, 2007)

Emily's mom said:


> Our horse has a fart problem, he often has a dirty bum , but poop is ok, he would love to think he would get cookies, would this help his problem?


"Fart Problem" LOL!!!! :new_rofl:

My girls have occasional "Fart" problems with poop not involved.

My Stallion "Tooted" all the time when he was breeding...he had quite the beat too




:

Chances are your horse got a little farty/poopy with a change of feed??

Bunny is VERY sensitive to changes in hay and gets a bit squirty



:


----------



## whitney (Aug 24, 2007)

It worked once with a Q.H. mare AND she LOVES them! She gets two a day but it hasn't helped the cow pattie poop this time. I googled and coconut oil is suppose to help IBS too.


----------

